# Large well painted Tyranid Army with Battlefoam bag and custom foam + Extras for Sale



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

So after much uming and ahhing I have decided to sell my last 40k army my Tyranids Hive Fleet Grendel.

This army has all been built and painted by myself over long long hours using the new citedal paints (I will of course include a quick paint guide for the buyer so more units can be added). It comes with a Battlefoam 720 bag and a pack plus as well as custom foam for all the models, also the current codex a mini rulebook, Psychic Cards, wound counters, tyranid counters, plasma hatchers (for conversion into mycetic spores), 4 unbuilt unpainted Hiveguard, 3 unpainted raveners, 1 unbuilt unpainted venomthrope and a box of 10 gargoyles with magnetised flight stands and the magnets to finish the box.

Ok some pictures to whet your appetite

The Whole Army



The Case



Books



A few close ups






and a link to the album with lots more photos (2 pages of photos!)

http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/4...tos/Hive Fleet Grendel for Sale?sort=3&page=1


Ok nitty gritty I have no idea how much to ask for this it represents a lot of time effort and outlay but I understand it may not be to everyones taste so I'm entertaining offers for a day or 2 before I put it up on ebay.


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Not interested in buying but I must say that it looks awesome. You did a great job on the painting.

Might I ask why you are getting rid of all of your armies and 40k stuff?


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

WaLkAwaY said:


> Not interested in buying but I must say that it looks awesome. You did a great job on the painting.
> 
> Might I ask why you are getting rid of all of your armies and 40k stuff?


Thanks! 

Getting out because I kind of fell out of love with the game (and the company) as did the group I play with and rather than have it sit there gathering dust I figure sell it and use the funds to try out new stuff.


----------



## bob459 (May 21, 2013)

*where are you*

where are you based in the uk ,,cash buyer,, for the lot


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how much has this army costed you and how many points worth of painted models do you have?


----------



## bob459 (May 21, 2013)

waiting on your location ,, cash buyer ,, all that you've got going ,,
hoping to discuss a prise around £200-£250-£300-at max £350
hoping, if your interested we can settle for a prise around 250 or 300 £k:


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fantastic painting and basing k::good:


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Whoa you work one night shift and a hundred messages at once! :grin:

Ok there is approximatly 3000-4000pts of painted models

*Painted*
Swarmlord 
Hive Tyrant Twin Devourers
Parasite of Mortex
2 Tervigons
56 termagants with fleshborers
20 termagants with Devourers
10 gargoyles
13 bases of rippers
13 Bio spores
3 Warriors (2 with deathspitter 1 with barbed strangler)
4 Zoanthropes
1 Tyranofex
1 Carnifex with twin devourers
3 Biovores
1 Trygon

I'm in Grimsby and am willing to discuss price the RRP for this lot including the bag is about £1000 (the bag alone is £250) and if I'm honest I'm looking for at least 50% of that.

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## bob459 (May 21, 2013)

hey, you say 50% so does £400 sound ok,
although i'm more than happy to talk


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Now on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161033471659


----------

